# Кто перенес операцию по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи?



## Ларсен (16 Сен 2007)

Есть на форуме люди с уже сделаной операцией на позвоночник?  как вы живете после нее? Есть осложнения? Насколько полноценно вы живете? Как долго проходил реабилитационный период? Где и как оперировались? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Ell (16 Сен 2007)

Январь 1997 года. Жизнь абсолютно полноценная. Реабилитационный период занял год. Костыли пару месяцев.
Самое главное - это правильно пройти реабилитацию и в дальнейшем правильно вести себя.


----------



## Sergeytn (18 Сен 2007)

год назад перенес дискэктомию (методом ляминэктомии) на двух уровнях (L4-L5, L5-S1), восстановление полгода, через 9 мес. небольшое обострение, через год сильное обострение.
Жизнь с ограничениями на подъем тяжестей, бег, дальние дороги.


----------

